# SRR Has 22 Ratties For Adoption - Transport Possible To Surrounding States!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue located in Winner, South Dakota has 22 ratties in need of forever homes! All who would love their place to call home! Transport is possible to surrounding states and areas so feel free to ask! We have ratties heading to Kansas at the end of the month for those interested! 


To see all ratties available for adoption at Star's Rat Rescue visit http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html or check out our FB page here for more pictures https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stars-Rat-Rescue/180077488704013


If you would like to adopt please fill out our Pre-Questionnaire which can be found here http://www.starsratrescue.com/test2.ph


Here are just a few ratties for adoption!


Meet Milo he is a neutered male! 








Meet Nemo he is a neutered male!











Meet Olive she is a female who would love her place to call home!









Hi my name is Ariel im a female and available for adoption!


----------

